# New! GLOCK 24-Round 9mm Magazines



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

New! GLOCK 24-Round 9mm Magazines - The Truth About Guns


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

If I was a going to the AOR I might buy some of these. Here in Ole Ga my 15rd G19 mags are just fine!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

crewchief said:


> If I was a going to the AOR I might buy some of these. Here in Ole Ga my 15rd G19 mags are just fine!!


I keep my two G19s for CCW My backup mags are all G17. Same price more boolitz. A 24 cap. might be fun for rattling steel plates thoough.

GW


----------

